# MTB Trike



## bvibert (Mar 31, 2014)

Has anyone else seen these things floating around the web?  Why???

*Juggernaut*






*Kilimanjaro*





Who's gonna buy this thing?


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Mar 31, 2014)

....


Useful to ride ATV/Snowmobile trails in the winter!?

EDIT - And, apparently, the beach.


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 31, 2014)

Looks like it will evenly pack the full width of a single-track and not leave ruts.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 31, 2014)

WoodCore said:


> Looks like it will evenly pack the full width of a single-track and not leave ruts.



You gonna pick a couple up for future trail maintenance projects?


----------



## Nick (Mar 31, 2014)

Wouldn't this be very difficult to lean to steer? 

I did see this earlier this week. I'm sure it would be fun to try, at least.


----------



## Nick (Mar 31, 2014)

eek. 



> Weight55.8 lbs (25.4 kg)


----------



## bvibert (Mar 31, 2014)

Nick said:


> Wouldn't this be very difficult to lean to steer?



Exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## buellski (Apr 1, 2014)

I don't think you lean it to turn it. Looks like it would be more akin to riding a 4-wheeler as opposed to a dirt bike. Turn the handlebars to turn the bike. I don't see there being much use for something like this, but it would probably be fun to try it once.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 1, 2014)

Looks like you're sitting pretty low on it too, Bvibert would be kneeing his chin peddling that.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 1, 2014)

But it's not an "MTB".  It's a beach/sand trike.  

It's designed for a pretty specific use.  I'm not saying I'd buy one, but if you wanted to use it for what it's designed for (reaching remote sandy spots) it would probably be pretty effective.


----------



## bigbog (Apr 2, 2014)

Nick said:


> Wouldn't this be very difficult to lean to steer?
> 
> I did see this earlier this week. I'm sure it would be fun to try, at least.



Just a guess but it looks like it's a spin off from the competition circuit = a little more front-end stability on those 40-50' backflip landings....y/n?


----------



## C-Rex (Apr 28, 2014)

"Just because you can doesn't mean you should." would seem to apply here.


----------



## dlague (Apr 28, 2014)

fugly


----------



## bvibert (Apr 28, 2014)

C-Rex said:


> "Just because you can doesn't mean you should." would seem to apply here.



Exactly!


----------

